# Max HP from T3/T04E?



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

Ok, I'm getting different opinions here. I'm on the verge of selling my turbo for a bigger one if this one cannot meet my goal. Here's the setup:
MK4 VR6T
T3/T04E (.63 Hot, .60AR Cold) .57trim wheel Garret Balistic
Eurospec 8.5:1 Gasket
ATP Stage II chip
ARP Head Studs
Walbro 255 Inline Fuel Pump
Custom FMIC
BEGI (Cartech) FMU
TiAL 35mm Wastegate
Greddy Type S BOV
TurboXS MBC
My Dyno run on Saturday really sucked, and I know it has alot to do with fuel tuning. 219HP/254TQ @ 8psi. Air/Fuel was 13/14 up to 4500rpm then ran rich at 10.0 through 6500rpm. Now I've turned up the boost to 10-11psi and its still rich.
All I want for now is 300whp. Is this possible from this setup or will I have to go bigger on the turbo.
-Devon



_Modified by LoGIc at 11:29 PM 8-25-2003_


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (LoGIc)*

that turbo should be good for 400hp


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (xXx TURBO)*

with my T3/T04E .50 cold .63 stg3 hot i think is rated up to 500 or so


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (LoGIc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoGIc* »_Ok, I'm getting different opinions here. I'm on the verge of selling my turbo for a bigger one if this one cannot meet my goal. Here's the setup:
MK4 VR6T
T3/T04E (.63 Hot, .60AR Cold) .57trim wheel Garret Balistic
Eurospec 8.5:1 Gasket
ARP Head Studs
Walbro 255 Inline Fuel Pump
Custom FMIC
BEGI (Cartech) FMU
TiAL 35mm Wastegate
Greddy Type S BOV
TurboXS MBC
My Dyno run on Saturday really sucked, and I know it has alot to do with fuel tuning. 219HP/254TQ @ 8psi. Air/Fuel was 13/14 up to 4500rpm then ran rich at 10.0 through 6500rpm. Now I've turned up the boost to 10-11psi and its still rich.
All I want for now is 300whp. Is this possible from this setup or will I have to go bigger on the turbo.


My mechanic laid down 240 whp on 10 psi on his 2.0 with a T3/T4e. 300 whp on a vr6 is easily obtainable with proper tuning.


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (TooLFan46n2)*

Well, i assume you have an Intercooler.
If that is the case then i would have to say tuning is the problem. What chip are you running?


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_Well, i assume you have an Intercooler.
If that is the case then i would have to say tuning is the problem. What chip are you running?

ATP chip.
Here's the dyno graph at 8psi:


----------



## keinreis (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (LoGIc)*

I have a buddy with the same setup as yours and he is around 290


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (LoGIc)*

turn up the boost. I made 377 with my 8v with a t3 stage 3 and a 57trim 04e...that turbo will support around 25-26lbs or so efficientlyl any thing over and it starts heating thing up to much......i ran mine a 29lbs for a year or more. non ball bearing.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_turn up the boost. I made 377 with my 8v with a t3 stage 3 and a 57trim 04e

Even at 10-11psi, I don't feel the power as I should. It doesn't even spin tires in any gear. What could be wrong here?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (LoGIc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoGIc* »_
Even at 10-11psi, I don't feel the power as I should. It doesn't even spin tires in any gear. What could be wrong here?

with a quaife, at 8psi, tonite (slightly cooler, low 70s or so) 2nd gear results in the revs flying to about 6100 and sitting there as the car gains traction and catches up to that point
you should def be able to break em loose!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (LoGIc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoGIc* »_
Even at 10-11psi, I don't feel the power as I should. It doesn't even spin tires in any gear. What could be wrong here?

Turn the boost down. What rpm does your turbo spool up because you are approaching melt down with your early A/F readings.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Turn the boost down. What rpm does your turbo spool up because you are approaching melt down with your early A/F readings.

What adjustments need to be made on the Cartech to lean out the fuel more at higher rpms?


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (LoGIc)*

Your A/F looks really bad, like 18:1 at 3500rpms?? You should be in the 12's or 11's.Find somebody that can tune your FMU,and try running it open loop ,you are WAY to lean bro!


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (Anand20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anand20v* »_ 2nd gear results in the revs flying to about 6100 and sitting there as the car gains traction and catches up to that point

god i love that feeling. your like yeaaaahh

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (twodubs)*

tune tune tune, and the tune some more
the ballistics wheels like boost, and that turbo is good for well over 400whp.
i would look into more than a friggin fmu though


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (draculia)*

Anyone think it might be the ATP chip? Will the fuel curve change with an EIP chip?


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (LoGIc)*

I used to try to make that chip work but was never able to, the chip sux for sure. 
With the EIP chip you would need to use stock injectors I believe and an inline fuel pump, they like there high pressures.
But I have seen alot more luck with the EIP chip.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (mattstacks)*

You need something more adjustable for your air fuel ratio. That looks pretty bad.... 
The car starts with no momentum because it's got no fuel, then falls on its face, then runs ridiculously rich. You can get pretty darn close to 300 whp if you had a better way of controlling your fueling.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (2kjettaguy)*

I know what your gonna say Evan, I have no luck with the SS. I'm leaning more towards the ATP chip being the problem. I'm gonna call George to see if he knows what the problem is. If all else fails, I gonna up the boost or change to the EIP chip.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (LoGIc)*

Did you try the SS?


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (2kjettaguy)*

The SS was the reason I now have ARP head studs and Eurospec Gasket.
*Piston Ring #5*


----------



## ForcefedVR6 (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (LoGIc)*

Have you sent George a copy of the dyno runs? If not, do so and have him burn you another chip.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (ForcefedVR6)*

You didn't use a wideband, did you? I melted a piston too using it, but that was only because I didn't have a clue what I was doing. Anyone with more experience then me would have backed off the gas when I didn't. 
If the FMU's behavior is predictable you could use the PSC to control everyhting much better. However, you need a wideband. There's no way around it.


----------



## yourbro123 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (2kjettaguy)*

holy crap, 18:1!!!!
i ran 15:1 during 8 psi for a year, block held fine, compression is fine, but im stopping before i break anything, just gotta wait till next week for a new mod








\and 220whp for 8psi? thats bad .......
i have also heard if you send geroge a copy of the dyno sheet he knows that way exactly what to do..... but after a while ATP+FMU aint all that, ran it for a year, it was liek running stock


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (ForcefedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForcefedVR6* »_...and have him burn you another chip.

So its the chip then. I figured that. Well that save alot of tuning headache.


----------



## yourbro123 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (LoGIc)*

personally, i have more confidence in an FMU than an ATP chip....
get a wideband somewhere, and play with the fmu


----------



## corra-nor (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Max HP from T3/T04E? (yourbro123)*

so if you buy a fmu you can use the stock chip ona vr6t?
Tobias http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

